# Southwest Chief delays?



## Rebecca (Jul 12, 2019)

Anyone know what’s going on with this route? All trains on the rails now in both directions are delayed by hours. I will be heading west on Sunday.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Jul 12, 2019)

If you’re on Twitter, you can go to @AmtrakAlerts and they are ok (as in slow and not always very accurate) at reporting what’s going on. I’ll paste some for todays trains.

Southwest Chief Train 3 that departed Chicago (CHI) on 7/10 is currently operating about 3hr late due to earlier commuter train interference, speed restrictions and signal issues along the route.

Southwest Chief Train 4 which departed Los Angeles (LAX) on 7/10, is currently operating about 5hrs late due to earlier mechanical issues, boarding delays and signal issues along its route.

UPDATE: Southwest Chief Train 3 which departed Chicago (CHI) on 7/11 is still currently stopped in Kansas City (KCY). Mechanical team is working to correct the mechanical issue. Updates to follow as more information becomes available. (They lost 4 hours because of this, currently 7+ hours late)

Southwest Chief Train 4 which departed Los Angeles on 7/11 is currently operating about 3hr 15min late due to earlier railroad congestion, freight train interference and law enforcement personnel activity west of Flagstaff (FLG).

It also appears something is going on between Lamy and Las Vegas, NM as both 3 & 4 lost significant time through there. Good luck on your trip and just know that you’ll get there when you get there.


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 12, 2019)

F900ElCapitan said:


> If you’re on Twitter, you can go to @AmtrakAlerts and they are ok (as in slow and not always very accurate) at reporting what’s going on. I’ll paste a some for todays trains.
> 
> Southwest Chief Train 3 that departed Chicago (CHI) on 7/10 is currently operating about 3hr late due to earlier commuter train interference, speed restrictions and signal issues along the route.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 13, 2019)

I see that 3(11) is about eleven and a half hours late and came through Flagstaff in the daylight this morning with not one, but two, BNSF locomotives in the lead.


----------

